# Sticky  Dept. of Veterans Affairs, VHA Directive 2011-013



## ILGHAUS

*Department of Veterans Affairs 
VHA DIRECTIVE 2011-013 
Veterans Health Administration 
Washington, DC 20420 March 10, 2011 

GUIDE DOGS AND SERVICE DOGS ON VETERANS HEALTH ADMINISTRATION (VHA) PROPERTY 

1. PURPOSE: *This Veterans Health Administration (VHA) Directive establishes policy regarding Veterans and members of the public who enter VHA facilities and properties accompanied by guide dogs (also known as seeing-eye dogs) and other service dogs. *NOTE: *_This Directive only addresses guide dogs and other service dogs accessing VHA facilities and properties when acting in their capacity as a service animal performing guide and service duties for a disabled individual. _

_http://www1.va.gov/vhapublications/ViewPublication.asp?pub_ID=2391
_


----------

